# NBA Draft...as it happens!



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, sorry this thread is so late, but I post this at #17...

Sean Williams has been taken. 

Let's see what happens...next!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

our pick, i call mcroberts.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

McRoberts will be a horrible pick. I also hope it is not Big Baby. Fazekas or Splitter!!!!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

WTF! Aaron Brooks????


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Who in the Blue Hell is Aaron Brooks?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Now theres definitely a trade in the works... who do you guys think were sending away?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking at Wikipedia, he seems like a mix between Boykins (AB is freakin' 6'0") and Luther Head (Won three pt shootout comp.)


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

We are probably going to do the dumbazzz trade for Brian Cook. That will really "P" me off.:azdaja:


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, me too...we don't really need a perimeter, no-defense scrub...we need someone to take the pressure off Yao, rebounding and blocking inside!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Diogu, now, would be nice to get!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

surprised by the pick, but then again I was kinda surprised when we picked Luther too because I thought we were going for a big men that year as well. I'm sure trades are coming...

And I'm still a bit in shock with Milwaukee drafting Yi right now. I'm just waiting to see what happens with that situation...


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Trade in the works.


Yao Mania said:


> And I'm still a bit in shock with Milwaukee drafting Yi right now. I'm just waiting to see what happens with that situation...


Me too. I didn't expect him to be drafted to Milwaukee.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> “We like his speed, which in today’s NBA we know works,” Rockets director of scouting Dean Cooper said. “If you look around the league at the point guards who has success lately (ellipses) in Tony Parker and T.J. Ford, Chris Paul, guys like that, speed with the no hand-checking rule, speed in those situations we think is valuable. With the way Coach (Rick) Adelman is going to play with open offense and seems and those types of things, we think speed is very valuable.
> 
> “He shot very well this year. He has some NBA type shots, runner shots and things like that that apply to our game.”
> 
> The Rockets also acquired the 31st pick of the draft for a future second round pick and cast and selected Purdue forward Carl Landry.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4930502.html

WTF???


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Huh? Landry's ours too?? What's with us stockpiling on rookies all of a sudden??


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Cornholio said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4930502.html
> 
> WTF???


ok if you want the speedy PG then why bother trading for James, keep rafer, draft aaron and away we go.........espn said it was gonna bring Yao on to talk about Yi, has that happened yeT?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Our 2nd pick coming up. Not sure who's left at this point...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Sorry V-Span.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Brad Newley


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Brad Newley??? I need Draftexpress NOW.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

well, this kills the excitement...

What a boring draft. Hope Brooks turns out to be exciting like Luther. I don't know what direction this team is going anymore, aside from the core of Yao and T-Mac...

And i'm still not over Yi going to Milwaukee...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Another foreign player. This must mean we have to get a PF through trade.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/draft/prospects/685

Newley's your typical Aussie shooter. I doubt he'd make our roster.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Who are these people? I wanted Davis/Fazekas with 26th, and Hill with the 54th...Rox didn't deliver AT ALL!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Aaron Brooks*



> NBA Comparison: Earl Boykins
> Strengths: Brooks is an above average athlete with great quickness … Shifty ball handler capable of getting separation with fakes and stutter steps … Perimeter shooting has improved greatly this year in consistency and confidence … Is a capable three point shooter, off the dribble or with his feet set … Good ball handler who likes to have his man play him for the drive then pull up for the mid-range jumper … Explosive scorer who can reel off big points in a hurry … Defensively he does a solid job of using his lateral quickness to disrupt passing lanes … Leadership has emerged this year as he wants the ball in crucial moments of a game … Great rebounder for his position … Good passer when driving in the lane where he dishes off to open teammates … Possesses good fundamentals and a good basketball IQ enabling him to make quality decisions on the court … Excellent free throw shooter … Great in the open court where he uses his quickness to finish with ease … Clutch player who has hit a number of game winners this season ...
> 
> Weakness: Slight build and his size of 5-11 could make him easy for NBA guards to out muscle him or a post up target … Despite being a point guard, Brooks lacks the qualities that most NBA teams look for in that position … Still doesn’t control the tempo very well and possesses just average court vision … Gets almost single minded in that he doesn’t look to get teammates involved in the offense … Seems to favor going to the right side of the basket. Should work on getting more comfortable on the left side of the court … Often he will cut left then cross back to the right side of the basket … Can get out of control on his drives when attacking the basket … Shot selection has improved greatly this year but he is still prone to launching up questionable shots from time to time … Tends to pick up fouls on defense as he has a tendency to reach.


*Carl Landry*



> Strengths: Shows good mobility running the court … Tough nosed player who fights hard every game … Does an excellent job of obtaining space in the post where he gets his body wide for guards to make easy passes … Post footwork, shooting touch and soft hands enable him to convert most opportunities in the paint … Offensively Landry is crafty as he will use a number of fakes to get his defender off balance and draw fouls … Back to the basket skills are quite advanced, displays a nice jump hook and turnaround jumper … Shows mid range shooting ability from 14-16 feet that he makes with regularity … Underrated post passer who is unselfish and sees the floor well … Quality rebounder in his area … Fundamentally sound as he understands how to read where the ball will go on missed shots when boxing out … Upper body strength enables him to finish after contact occurs … Basketball IQ is solid as Landry understands what his strengths are on the court and rarely goes outside of his comfort range …
> 
> Weaknesses: Height leaves a little to be desired at 6-7 to 6-8, he may struggle to effectively play the post in the NBA … To compound matters, Landry is just an average athlete not able to outjump his opponents nor explode off the floor offensively … Conditioning and stamina are still points of concern as he can appear winded at times … Not a great rebounder out of position … When defending bigger players, Landry can be prone to picking up quick fouls due to being overly aggressive … Defensively he lacks the explosiveness to be a shot blocker on any level … While kind of a tweener, his lack of consistent three point shooting and sub par perimeter defense will inhibit him from playing the small forward position … In the post, Landry will allow his man too much space and does a poor job of denying position … Potentially he is near his limit.


*Brad Newley*



> Strengths: Wing with a good feel for the game and great intangables ... Good shooter with range out to 3 point ... Has a winning attitude, a leader ... Smart without the ball, moves well to get himself open ... Knows how to create his own shot ... When he's not shooting well, he finds ways to contribute with defense and hustle plays: a defensive rebound, an assist, draw a charge ... Very solid player ... Has good court vision ...
> 
> Weakneses: Lacks great speed on the NBA level ... Needs to add body strength, but will never be especially strong ... Must improve from the FT line ... Not very fast, he needs add penetrations to his game ... Without a great first step, defenders can play him close, and limit his looks ... For his Australian national team he plays mostly at SF, therefore some question his ability to play 2G ... Lacks experience playing against great compeition, besides a few international events ... Australian stats are bloated due to open court style of game and level of competition plus they play 48 minute games as opposed to the standard 40.


nbadraft.net


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We'll just have to wait until the free agent period to see what Morey is trying to do. :whoknows:


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Rafer has got be on his way out. Camby better be on his way in.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Rafer, James, VSpan, JLIII, Brooks...Did I miss someone?


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

TManiAC said:


> Rafer has got be on his way out. Camby better be on his way in.


YAo, Tmac and you want Camby? These 3 will combine for 100 games missed.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

So u guys happy with the draft? I'm waiting for some more moves by Morey so my grading is inconclusive as of now


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

LeroyJames said:


> YAo, Tmac and you want Camby? These 3 will combine for 100 games missed.


Combined they missed 57 games with Yao missing 34 because of a broken leg. Go Away.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Your new Houston Rockets!!! :uhoh: _Who are these guys?_











Landry's handiwork :headbang:


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I go to U of O... Here are some youtube vids of brooks

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_uFzMOFml9I
http://youtube.com/watch?v=VeXpdt8dRlE
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZSS7jmuPO-g brooks blocking a 6'10" player
http://youtube.com/watch?v=VVjz2ngZGtw blocking a 6'7" player... This really shows his athleticism.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=DPbKaJ2wpi0

I didn't think brooks would get drafted this high, but he is a good player. He absolutely took over in 5 or 6 games this year. I believe he hit something like 7 shots to win or send games into OT this year. Don't be too upset with his pick.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

sabas4mvp said:


> I go to U of O... Here are some youtube vids of brooks
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=_uFzMOFml9I
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=VeXpdt8dRlE
> ...


Thanks for the clips. Not too upset at all, just don't know what to think! This was kinda how I felt when we drafted Luther too, so I'll trust that our scouts know something good when they see it.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

I can't find a link on the trade regarding Landry.

What mainly concerns me is that most our Western Confrence rivals had really impressive drafts


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rockets_select_Oregonrsquos_-230260-34.html


> Needing help at the power forward spot, Houston shipped next year's second-round pick and cash considerations to Seattle for the 31st overall pick. The Rockets chose Landry, a skilled post player who could end up pushing for minutes in his rookie season. Chuck Hayes, a restricted free agent, is the only other power forward in Houston's picture for next season.
> 
> Landry, a 6-foot-7, 245-pound power forward, was Purdue's leading scorer and rebounder last season, collecting 18.9 points and 7.3 rebounds per game. He made 59.7 percent of his shots and showcased a midrange jumper.
> 
> "I'm in a way like Chuck Hayes, but I can score," Landry said. "I averaged 19 points in college. I'm going to rebound the ball, dive on the floor for loose balls, take charges, do little things it takes. I'm going to give the team a few extra possessions and try to win a championship this year."


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rockets_select_Oregonrsquos_-230260-34.html



If you put it like that I guess that doesnt sound too bad. Still kinda mad we didnt get Josh McRoberts


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

So we basically have two JL3 and two Chuck Hayes on this team??


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

If we were to acquire Seattle's second round pick, we could have picked someone else with a higher potential at 26 and still pick Brooks at 31 without giving him a guaranteed contract and pick Landry at 54 who im sure would still be there.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

houst-mac said:


> So we basically have two JL3 and two Chuck Hayes on this team??


Beat me to it.


----------

